# John Milward



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 6, 2006)

John Milward, English Puritan (1619 - 1688), was a fellow of Corpus Christi College and served at a pastorate at during the Interregnum, but was ejected from his pulpit in 1660. After this he settled in London where he contributed two of the Cripplegate Sermons: 1) _How ought we to love our neighbors as ourselves?_ and 2) _How ought we to do our duty towards others, though they do not theirs towards us?_. He was among the signers of the 1673 Puritan Preface to the Scottish Metrical Psalter. He bequeathed his books to the Bodleian Library and the library at Corpus Christi.


----------

